# need new irons



## JjberN #xC (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm 15 and just grew out of my old set of clubs. I went to my local pro shop and asked the guy there what were a good "middle-of-the-road" set of irons. He suggested the Jack Nicklaus JN Tour irons(includes 3h, 4h, 5h, 6-PW) which costs $299.99. I also went to the virtual range at the pro shop and hit about 30 balls. I also took along the Paragon HS-400 he suggested as well which were $199.99. I definitely like the Jack Nicklaus' a lot better, better feel and strike. Are the Jack Nicklaus irons an alright deal for 299.99 or could i get a lot better clubs?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey you should look into getting some rac os2, i have these irons and love them... they feel real nice and the price have gone down on them alot.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You could get a nice set of used Hogans...but if your content wit hthe way the Nicklaus's play, then go for it, but look around a little more first, and see if there isn't something else that fits you better.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ooo... GOod suggestion 300 yards the hogans are some nice clubs... they have excellent feel and are preatty forgiving.


----------



## JjberN #xC (Jun 18, 2007)

what are some hogans that could be around that price when used?


----------

